# Current Life-Like train set critiques/reviews



## wiley2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

Because Life-Like is currently the only model railroad company out there that makes HO train sets like the ones commonly found from them, Bachmann, Tyco and others during the 1970s to the 1990s, I thought I would do a rundown of sorts on what their current offerings are. I believe Walthers bought Life-Like so they could have the Proto 2000 and SceneMaster lines, and have the "non-Proto" stuff that hasn't changed much since the 1980s be ideal for beginners (sounds like a good idea to me!) Though to me, their current train sets do have a "retro" feel to them, except for the Power-Loc track, and I think they're the only HO trains left on the market that use horn-hook couplers. These are kind of meant to be played with on a floor or something, hence the Power-Loc track, but the higher-end ones seem more like they are designed for use on plywood or something!









This is their lowest-end bare-bones train set. It's so low-end, it uses a 36" circle of conventional Code-100 steel track! The train consists of an F7 Santa Fe "Bluebonnet" locomotive, two freight cars and a caboose. (Ignore the stock photo, the engine itself uses horn-hook couplers.)









Another low-end set, but this time with Power-Loc. It's actually a re-tooled version of a conventional track set Life-Like offered in the 1990s. The circle of conventional track was replaced with a 47x38" oval of Power-Loc track, and the F40PH locomotive and caboose changed from Union Pacific to Santa Fe. (I remember Bachmann made that mistake as well. Heck, even Tyco was smart enough to know Santa Fe never had any F40PHs, but then again they never made any F40PH locos...) The freight cars, signs and telephone poles are unchanged from the 1990s original.









This is very similar to the current Rail Master, but has a more "appropriate" type of locomotive, along with two additional freight cars to make a six-unit train, and also includes a 10-piece bridge/pier set.









Replace the existing Union Pacific locomotive, caboose and rolling stock in the above set with a six-unit "patriotic"-themed train hauled by an F7 locomotive, and you've got Salute to America! Though not mentioned on the box, it has the same bridge/pier set and signs and utility poles as the above set does. It's somewhat reminiscent of those "Spirit of '76" sets that Life-Like, Bachmann, Tyco and the others all offered in the mid-1970s...









Another train set with a 47x38" oval of track (Power-Loc equivalent to the classic 45x36" oval of track many old train sets included), but also throwing in an action accessory, the classic Log Dump Station. There is also a flatcar with three tractors on it and the stock pen with animal figures.









Here's a pretty nice starter set, IMO. Even Life-Like/Walthers calls it a perfect starter set. It has a 56x38" oval of Power-Loc track, six-unit train with a "Bluebonnet" Santa Fe F7 locomotive, Snap-Loc commuter station platform kit, log dump station, autos, trees and signs.









This one has a much larger 74x38" oval of Power-Loc track, and an eight-unit train hauled by a "classic" Warbonnet Santa Fe F7 locomotive. This also includes a 10-piece bridge/pier set, railroad crossing, trackside shanty building kits, signs and utility poles.









A special Christmas-themed train set with a 56x38" Power-Loc track oval. Accessories include a Christmas version of the Snap-Loc train station building kit, and four small evergreen "Christmas" trees that can be hauled in the gondola car. I'm actually thinking of getting this near the holidays to run on my layout for the Christmas 2013 season (sans the Power-Loc track, of course  ).









This train set I got for Christmas 2010 from my old man when I decided to give my model railroad layout an overhaul then. It's their "bilingual" set so if a Spanish-speaking person/family wants to set it up. It is also their only figure-8 set currently available (in Power-Loc, of course), and it uses a 90-degree cross-track section instead of the usual over/under figure-8 many train sets of the 1960s to the 2000s used. This is actually somewhat of a re-working of Life-Like's older "(Super) Power Charger" train set originally introduced in the late 1990s, which had the same stock pen, animal and human figures, railroad crossing, autos, trees, signs and utility poles, but it also included a bridge and pier set for an over/under figure-8 and a signal bridge (in early versions at least). This version makes up for the removal of the bridge by also adding a Snap-Loc train station building kit (that was a nice addition, I must add!)
When I got this, I also got a new grass mat to set it up on the 4x8 sheet of plywood, and additional track sections for making sidings and stuff. I still have the locomotive and the included freight cars, but now most of them use knuckle couplers! I also still have the stock pen, railroad crossing and station building kit on the layout as well.









Now the sets are beginning to get more full-featured. This has a very vintage Tyco-like track arrangement (in Power-Loc, though) with manual switches. It also includes the log dump, trackside shanty building kits, signal bridge, signs and utility poles, even a tunnel (this is assembled using Life-Like's mountain paper crumpled into the mountain-like terrain and then glued or stapled onto the included cardboard tunnel supports. It actually looks nicer than Life-Like's styrofoam tunnels, IMO...









This is actually their "Railroad Empire" set (like I got for Christmas 2000 when I first began my railroad layout) but with a new name and a Union Pacific lo-nose GP382 and caboose instead of Santa Fe. The track plan consists of a rather unique 65x47" over/under double oval using manual switches and an 18-piece bridge/pier set. It also includes the log dump, railroad crossing, trackside shanty building kits, autos, figures, trees, mountain paper tunnel, signs and utility poles.









This is essentially Life-Like's version of Tyco's old Road and Rail train/slot car combination sets. No accessories are included like the Tyco versions though...









This is their current double-train set that replaced their "Double Train Express" set of the late 1990s and early 2000s (and the even earlier "Heartland Express" set from the early/mid-90s.) It includes lots of Power-Loc track to make separate 65x38" and 47x38" ovals (the latter elevated.) Also note the lack of caboose on the freight train . It also includes the elevated commuter station building kit, the Woodlawn Police Station and Hampden Fire Station building kits, autos, street signs and utility poles.
There was also a "deluxe" version called the City Express, identical but using a Union Pacific hi-nose GP38-2 locomotive for the freight train (with bi-level auto carrier AND a caboose!), an observation car at the end of the passenger train, and also adding the Belvedere Hotel and National Oil Company building kits, SceneMaster used car lot, flashing storage tank, and landscaping material such as grass mat, path material and lichen.









This has been available since the late 1990s and hasn't changed, except for the packaging style. Even with Power-Loc track, it's still very similar to the higher-end Tyco train sets of the 1970s and 1980s, and seems more like it's designed for installation/use on a sheet of plywood than playing with it on the floor like Walthers has in mind with their other sets. It has a 49x76" over/under double-oval track plan with manual switches and an 18-piece bridge/pier set, gravel unloading station, railroad crossing, coal tipple, signal bridge, trackside shanty building kits, autos, figures, trees, mountain paper tunnel, street signs and utility poles. This actually makes a good starter set for those who want to install it on plywood right away with a grass mat or something!

Seeing what Life-Like has to offer, it does kinda seem like not much has changed with how Life-Like makes train sets since the 1980s! (Except the Power-Loc track, of course.) If anything, I would also like to see Walthers TrainLine -series sets using the Power-Loc track and accessories as well...


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Very nice overview!


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

*6-axel F-7?*



wiley2012 said:


> Replace the existing Union Pacific locomotive, caboose and rolling stock in the above set with a six-unit "patriotic"-themed train hauled by an F7 locomotive, and you've got Salute to America! Though not mentioned on the box, it has the same bridge/pier set and signs and utility poles as the above set does. It's somewhat reminiscent of those "Spirit of '76" sets that Life-Like, Bachmann, Tyco and the others all offered in the mid-1970s...


An F7 with 6 axels? Something is amiss here...


----------



## eb5775 (Jan 22, 2013)

My wife bought me the Holiday Rails, of course everything I've purchased since then is her fault


----------



## wiley2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

Sasha said:


> An F7 with 6 axels? Something is amiss here...


That's just a problem with the illustration. The actual locomotive in that set is most likely their typical F7 with the custom "Salute to America" paint scheme.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

I sort of figured. I don't even know why I noticed that, or furthermore why I commented at all. :laugh:


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

what I dont get is why the hell are some of these sets "not shippable to california"? How the hell am I supposed to buy the one I want? Well first of all, anything should be shippable to california..its not like its a PRIVATE state.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

I got the Golden Thunder one when I revived my train hobby. I love high hood diesels.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

wiley2012 said:


> Because Life-Like is currently the only model railroad company out there that makes HO train sets like the ones commonly found from them, Bachmann, Tyco and others during the 1970s to the 1990s, I thought I would do a rundown of sorts on what their current offerings are. I believe Walthers bought Life-Like so they could have the Proto 2000 and SceneMaster lines, and have the "non-Proto" stuff that hasn't changed much since the 1980s be ideal for beginners (sounds like a good idea to me!) Though to me, their current train sets do have a "retro" feel to them, except for the Power-Loc track, and I think they're the only HO trains left on the market that use horn-hook couplers. These are kind of meant to be played with on a floor or something, hence the Power-Loc track, but the higher-end ones seem more like they are designed for use on plywood or something!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. It seems that all the walthers trainline sets use EZ track instead. Very confusing.


----------

